# SMS Problem 27 T&F



## tmacier (Jan 22, 2011)

I am working thru the Six Minute Solutions problems, and the answer for # 27 has me thrown for a loop-

They look up:

psat,70F= 1.15 x 10^-3 lbm/ft3

psat,60F=0.829x10^-3 lbm/ft3

The answer says that this is from the saturated vapor densities at each temp.

I cannot find this anywere is the MERM tables-

Can someone point me to were this is-

Thanks

Tim


----------



## tmacier (Jan 23, 2011)

tmacier said:


> I am working thru the Six Minute Solutions problems, and the answer for # 27 has me thrown for a loop-
> They look up:
> 
> psat,70F= 1.15 x 10^-3 lbm/ft3
> ...


Figured it out with a fresh mind-

From the steam table:

denistiy vapor sat=1/specific volume sat

Good luck

guys

Tim


----------

